# Tatonka Dust seasoning is available!



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## fivetricks (Aug 20, 2019)

That's why I can't do pre made rubs. All salt. At 160mg per 1/4 teaspoon that means that the rub is made up of a minimum of 1/3 salt.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 20, 2019)

Tatonka is my go-to seasoning for burgers.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks 5GRILLZNTN, great to hear!


----------

